# Need to waste some time?



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL this was a bit amusing!

FiremanQ19 My Brute


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I lost. And I was so cute and pink.  LOL.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah you usually lose the first one but then you can challenge who you want and build your person up!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I need to waiste a little. 
BluePITBULLMAN My Brute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Big O.Z. My Brute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

O.z. Killer My Brute


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BoogieLA is me....

I just killed a little girl's dog. That's so sad! HAHA


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pinchebeaner My Brute


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BoogieLA My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have fought all of you all as JIXA? and lost, congrats!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I KILLED A DOG!!! WTF?! lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

i made a new one...and have won every fight! including ones against you James, Matt and OZ.  I didnt get to you yet Andy...muahahha.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

missmailemae My Brute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

KeepitCraCcinCuz My Brute


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiird  
no killing dogs you crazies


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

GetBusy123 My Brute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Game4ErThang My Brute


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

you guys are insane. LOL.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> missmailemae My Brute


your attack with the pitch fork is brutal


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

youdienow2 My Brute
i just kicked fireman19's but lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

O.Z. LOC 52 My Brute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice! !


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dozerdogs My Brute


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Whiteboy812 My Brute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

How do you get weapons?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LoCa DaWG My Brute


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

KickWhileDown My Brute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LoCa DaWG My Brute





StaffyDaddy said:


> O.Z. LOC 52 My Brute





StaffyDaddy said:


> Game4ErThang My Brute





StaffyDaddy said:


> Big O.Z. My Brute





StaffyDaddy said:


> KeepitCraCcinCuz My Brute





StaffyDaddy said:


> pinchebeaner My Brute


http://fkin-zebo-man.mybrute.com

Feel Free to fight any of mine LOL I was pretty bored... Puppy's asleep! :woof:


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

LoCo Pit Dog My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I just WAXED DOzerdogs My brute!!!!

jixa16 My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

you just randomly pick weapons up. Some characters start with weapons


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Addicted! NICE!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

FiremanQ19 My Brute


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

KissO' DEATH My Brute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sicilian78 My Brute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I just whipped Jixa16 with
pupsarepups My Brute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

GodSmack78 My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

JIXA19 just whipped Pupsarepups!!!

jixa19 My Brute


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO. I made 3 and thought i had a problem...you guys need to get out more. Go fight mine smore.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Rebecca78 My Brute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

jixa20killer just killed jixa19
jixa20killer My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

JIXA24 abolished Jixa20


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> JIXA24 abolished Jixa20


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

M00nd0ggy My Brute

That was kinda fun LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

FiremanQ19 My Brute


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey can you fight your own brute to make it stronger? if you make a new one everytime off of your oldest one?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

poontane My Brute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wetbritches My Brute


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

vdubbinya My Brute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> vdubbinya My Brute


I just kicked your butt! LOL

GodSmack78 My Brute


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

This one is mine. lol

J.M.E My Brute


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess you can only fight three a day?

It says I need pupils now... lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

FiremanQ19 My Brute

who is still fighting!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

texpitbull is mine . i am 5 and 1 lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Need some new opponents!

http://firemanq19.mybrute.com/


----------

